# HARC Rd. 7 M&M Toys for Tots



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

whos gonna be there for this race for kids?? dont forget, bring a toy!

c'mon guys, lets get some gas truck going!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

You Know Team Insaneracin is there!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

justin, you ready for some gas truck?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik, did you regain computer priviledges?  Thanks for posting this.....I've been so pre-occupied organizing the track rebuild that I forgot to start a post about the actual race!


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

How is of Gas truck racing these days? I'd like to run this race but I'd be running either gas truck or electric.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Courtney, yes i did!!! and no problem


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

most of the time we're running gas truck with the electrics. I know for a fact that we're running electric......don't know about gas truck though


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

nik77356 said:


> justin, you ready for some gas truck?


Heck yeah Nik, I'm always ready for some GT racing!

Question is, is anyone else?????

If we can get a class together, I'm pretty sure Benjamin S. would race. You still have your GT2 Nik? Me, you, and Benjamin make 3. Paul??? Anybody wanna run my GT1????? It would be cool if Bigmax would come out of retirement, but he drives a Losi, so I undertand.....:tongue:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im gonna run my dads gt2, and i know chris thayer would run if he could fit us in his schedule. but im dyin to run gas truck, im sure someone would race your RC10GT if your willin to loan i out


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i know paul sold his GT a little while back, but id love to pull a gas truck class out of nowhere and just surprise everybody.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

just cause i sold my gt2 doesnt mean i dont have an OOOLLLLDDDDDDDDD gt with all stock gt2 stuff in it like servos and motor and remote. dont make me pull this thing out and woop sum body!!! lol


----------



## PJS (Jul 20, 2007)

*pjs*

Hey Paul so how was the racing today???
any info on when the new layout at Mike's is going to be done?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

paul, you gotta pull out that old gt!!! im just dyin to run gas truck!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

PJS said:


> Hey Paul so how was the racing today???
> any info on when the new layout at Mike's is going to be done?


no racing this weekend, was at M&M sunday to put down a new layout. We should have Mikes layout down and ready ,not this weekend but next.


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I will be at M&M with toys and buggy.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hopefully I can make enough money for two classes. If anything, I'll be there to hang out


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*additional info*

Just a reminder on this race if you weren't at the last round......HARC has chosen to participate in this race, but normal entry fees, payouts, & points scoring do not apply.....it's actually cheaper.....and most importantly is for charity!

Entry fees are $20. Bring a toy worth at least $10, and get a $10 discount on your entry fee.

All participants at this race (regardless of your finishing position) who are in the points scoring positions with HARC for 2007 will receive -1 point deducted for their participation at this race.

Guys, this is a WORTHY cause, so PLEASE make sure to bring a toy or two for donation. We put in a lot of effort last weekend to make for a fun track that would bring out as many people possible so that we could make as big of an impact as possible. This is a special race and everyone of your Houston RC'ers need to come out and spread the love!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so we could only have a $10 entry fee if we. Bring a toy and only race one class?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

correct!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

cool! that makes my life making money this week so much easier!! is racing a second class still $10?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

good question nik......can you (or somebody) call and find out what the price for additional classes are?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

arent you supposed to know? :tongue:


and yes, ill call after school


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*?*

I feel like I should know, but as I said, this is Meir's deal.....HARC is just showing our support for his cause.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok, got it. i pumped about this weekend!! that track looks nice and challenging. i hope the pits are nice. last time it was kinda hard to pit


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

dude i hate gettin bored at my house....i broke my xb8 all up doing backflips over my street...and a boat...dude!!! I WANNA RUN GAS TRUCK!!! only if its AE though...if sumone wants to let me run there's i will for shur!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

justin is willing to loan out his original GT.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok guys, it looks like were supposed to have a good sized gas truck class. by my count, i think we're up to 5 people!!!! when was the last time you guys had a gas truck class with 5 people?!?! come on, bring out those gt's, gt2's and xxx-nt's!!


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

for shur man give me a truck en im runnin...i sent justin a pm


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

what time do gates open sat?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

8am, I believe.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

smiley, your bringin your gas truck rite?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

TGIF MOFO's!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dang, what a long freakin' week!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

hhmmmm, will be a long evening i am sure........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*evening*



insaneracin2003 said:


> hhmmmm, will be a long evening i am sure........


lots of work to do on your cars?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im all ready!!! courtney, since were not doing a bridge, is it still okay if im there at 6?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> lots of work to do on your cars?


oh yeah!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*6am*



nik77356 said:


> im all ready!!! courtney, since were not doing a bridge, is it still okay if im there at 6?


6:15 would be better........I want to leave my house around 6:30 and be there about 7AM to check over everything. If you have to come at 6, that's fine. I'm setting my alarm for 5:45, but I tend to press snooze a few times! you might be sitting outside my garage for a couple of minutes!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok, ill probly be there at about 6. i dont have any problem waiting outside, ill just go to sleep!!! lol


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Have him pull some weeds while he's waiting, Countney. hahaha


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks jeff! and good luck with that courtney!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*weeds?*



Jeff Dean said:


> Have him pull some weeds while he's waiting, Countney. hahaha


how'd you know I need to pull weeds?


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

weed? ill pull sum...can't be shur if u will get it all back though....:butterfly ...lmfao its a hendrix butterfly


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Jeff Dean said:


> Have him pull some weeds while he's waiting, Countney. hahaha





Courtney Vaughan said:


> how'd you know I need to pull weeds?


Hold on, guys. He has to do yardwork here at our first!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I will see you guys tomorrow!!!:mpd:

Mud, still wanna run my GT? I'll bring it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im sure he does. bring it anyways, someone will run it. justin, come talk to me when you get there.


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

yup im ready for sum gas truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

WOOT!!! I had a blast today! It was so much fun running gas truck again. I really hope we can keep this class alive! I'm definitely in! I don't know how Chris does it, but he put 4 laps on everyone else. That's just ridiculous!!! LOL.... Me and Nik had some good racing going, we were pretty much within 5-15 seconds of each other the whole race battleing for 2nd place. I led him for about the first half, but he got me in the end. Next time Nik!!! I was happy with the way I drove though, considering how much I have been racing lately. I still need a lot of practice....

Can't wait for the next race!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i really had fun justin! im really glad we got as many GT's out there as we did. for those of you who werent there or didnt see, we had 5 gas trucks! we're trying to get an even bigger turnout at the next HARC race. come on guys, we can do it!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That was a BLAST on Saturday!!! We had 51 entries, and I'm not sure if anyone saw that pile of toys in the hobby shop, but it was HUGE! Way to go guys.......ya'll stepped up to the plate for this one. Special recognition goes out to all the guys who helped build the track a couple of weekends ago. You guys know who you are, and if it wasn't for you guys, that race probably would have flopped........excellent effort on everyone's part!

Met lots of new people Saturday.....some new, some have been out of it for a while and are getting back in, and a lot of people I know from the boards but have never met personally.

Congrats to all the winners. 

Better luck next time to all those who didn't finsh where they wanted to.......such is life, and racing.

Thanks to all who participated.

BTW, at one point, I walked around from front to back of the pit area and around the track and counted the number of people there......108 is what I got!! That's exciting to me......over a hundred people in one place all having a good time.....that's what it's all about my friends!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I can't wait until the next race CV! I fly in from Florida early on the 29th, hopefully I can convince my mother to take me to the track.


----------

